# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کتاب های تست برای فارغ التحصیل ها

## Mirrorball

سلام به همگی. راستش من به یه مشورت برای تهیه کتاب های جمعبندی طور نیاز دارم. میخواستم نظر کسایی که از کتابای فصل ازمون استفاده کردن رو بپرسم. سطحش خیلی پایینه؟ به درد کنکور میخوره؟ چن من زیستش رو داشتم پارسال خیلی سطحش پایین بود بنظرم.. برای بقیه درس ها چطوره؟
چه کتاب های دیگه ای رو برای دروس اختصاصی به پشت کنکوری ها توصیه میکنید و چرا؟ با در نظر گرفتن این نکته که من یه پشت کنکوری هستم که پارسال درس ها رو خوندم، الان هم که حدودا 20 روزه مطالعه رو شروع کردم بیشتر تست میزنم تا مطالعه..به اون خاطر به منبع بیشتر تست نیاز دارم ولی نمیخوام وقتم رو بزارم پای کتاب هایی که مناسب نیستن
پیشاپیش ممنون بابت راهنماییتون.

----------


## NormaL

سلام من خودم الان کنار کتاب تستای اصلیم موج آزمون ها رو هم کار میکنم کتابای خوبین

----------


## Mirrorball

> سلام من خودم الان کنار کتاب تستای اصلیم موج آزمون ها رو هم کار میکنم کتابای خوبین


ممنونم دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

فصل آزمون سطحش پایینه؟ جلل‌الخالق!
اگه فکر می‌کنید چون درسا رو یاد گرفتید پس باید فقط از منابع آزمونی استفاده کنی در اشتباهی. منابع آزمونی برای تاکید روی نکات مهم‌تر و شبیه‌سازی تیپ‌های کنکور هستن و پوشش خوبی روی مباحث ندارن. بهتره از کتاب تست‌های سطح بالاتر استفاده بشه اگه نمیخواید تست آموزشی بزنید.
ولی برای استفاده در بازه‌های جمع‌بندی و قبل از آزمون، در درس ریاضی برای اونایی که سطح مطلوبی دارن موج آزمون و در غیر این صورت فصل‌آزمون، برای شیمی فصل آزمون (موج سطحش متعادل‌تره) برای فیزیک موج‌آزمون و زیست هم آزمونا خیلی باکیفیت‌ترن ولی اگه کتاب میخواید فصل آزمون.

----------


## alig99270

سلام 
برای ریاضی موج آزمون خوبه(در طول سالم کار کنید حجمش زیاده ولی تستاش ارزش حل کردن بررسی کردن داره)
برای فیزیک موج آزمون حجمش خیلی زیاده فصل آزمون بنظرم خوبه
شیمیم فصل آزمون خوبه البته کنارش جمع بندی خیلی سبزم کار میکردم ولی اگه درسنامتون کامله نیازی نیست
برای دروس عمومیم خودم از منبع اصلیم بطور مضربی زدم
در کل توصیم به شما اینه که الان بیشتر وقت دارین نقاط ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید و زود تر از بقیه شروع به آزمون جامع کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## Mirrorball

> سلام 
> برای ریاضی موج آزمون خوبه(در طول سالم کار کنید حجمش زیاده ولی تستاش ارزش حل کردن بررسی کردن داره)
> برای فیزیک موج آزمون حجمش خیلی زیاده فصل آزمون بنظرم خوبه
> شیمیم فصل آزمون خوبه البته کنارش جمع بندی خیلی سبزم کار میکردم ولی اگه درسنامتون کامله نیازی نیست
> برای دروس عمومیم خودم از منبع اصلیم بطور مضربی زدم
> در کل توصیم به شما اینه که الان بیشتر وقت دارین نقاط ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید و زود تر از بقیه شروع به آزمون جامع کنید
> موفق باشید


یه دنیا تشکر

----------


## Negin8222

سلام وقت بخیر میگم یه پستی دیدم نوشته بودین یه دفتر برا تفریحا و... درست کرده بودین اگه شد اپلودش کنین یا برا بفرسین ممنون میشم 


> فصل آزمون سطحش پایینه؟ جلل‌الخالق!
> اگه فکر می‌کنید چون درسا رو یاد گرفتید پس باید فقط از منابع آزمونی استفاده کنی در اشتباهی. منابع آزمونی برای تاکید روی نکات مهم‌تر و شبیه‌سازی تیپ‌های کنکور هستن و پوشش خوبی روی مباحث ندارن. بهتره از کتاب تست‌های سطح بالاتر استفاده بشه اگه نمیخواید تست آموزشی بزنید.
> ولی برای استفاده در بازه‌های جمع‌بندی و قبل از آزمون، در درس ریاضی برای اونایی که سطح مطلوبی دارن موج آزمون و در غیر این صورت فصل‌آزمون، برای شیمی فصل آزمون (موج سطحش متعادل‌تره) برای فیزیک موج‌آزمون و زیست هم آزمونا خیلی باکیفیت‌ترن ولی اگه کتاب میخواید فصل آزمون.

----------


## moboer

> فصل آزمون سطحش پایینه؟ جلل‌الخالق!
> اگه فکر می‌کنید چون درسا رو یاد گرفتید پس باید فقط از منابع آزمونی استفاده کنی در اشتباهی. منابع آزمونی برای تاکید روی نکات مهم‌تر و شبیه‌سازی تیپ‌های کنکور هستن و پوشش خوبی روی مباحث ندارن. بهتره از کتاب تست‌های سطح بالاتر استفاده بشه اگه نمیخواید تست آموزشی بزنید.
> ولی برای استفاده در بازه‌های جمع‌بندی و قبل از آزمون، در درس ریاضی برای اونایی که سطح مطلوبی دارن موج آزمون و در غیر این صورت فصل‌آزمون، برای شیمی فصل آزمون (موج سطحش متعادل‌تره) برای فیزیک موج‌آزمون و زیست هم آزمونا خیلی باکیفیت‌ترن ولی اگه کتاب میخواید فصل آزمون.


والا فیزیکش زدم خیلی مسخره بود فصل ازمون

----------


## moboer

> سلام من خودم الان کنار کتاب تستای اصلیم موج آزمون ها رو هم کار میکنم کتابای خوبین


برای زیست موج خوبه؟

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام وقت بخیر میگم یه پستی دیدم نوشته بودین یه دفتر برا تفریحا و... درست کرده بودین اگه شد اپلودش کنین یا برا بفرسین ممنون میشم


آخر همون پست لینک دانلودش رو گذاشتم

----------


## Negin8222

> آخر همون پست لینک دانلودش رو گذاشتم


میشه بگین کدوم پست بود ؟

----------


## Meti81

> سلام 
> برای ریاضی موج آزمون خوبه(در طول سالم کار کنید حجمش زیاده ولی تستاش ارزش حل کردن بررسی کردن داره)
> برای فیزیک موج آزمون حجمش خیلی زیاده فصل آزمون بنظرم خوبه
> شیمیم فصل آزمون خوبه البته کنارش جمع بندی خیلی سبزم کار میکردم ولی اگه درسنامتون کامله نیازی نیست
> برای دروس عمومیم خودم از منبع اصلیم بطور مضربی زدم
> در کل توصیم به شما اینه که الان بیشتر وقت دارین نقاط ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید و زود تر از بقیه شروع به آزمون جامع کنید
> موفق باشید


اتفاقا به نظرم حجم موج آزمون خوبه هم پایش هم دوازدهمش 
شما کتابای خیلی سبز و میکرو رو ببینی متوجه میشی

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> میشه بگین کدوم پست بود ؟


دفتر برنامه‌ریزی؛ معجزه‌ای که باورش نداریم! (konkur.in)

----------

